# Einwahl per AOL DSL: Schaden durch Dialer dennoch möglich?



## Anonymous (22 März 2002)

Ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage.
Ich wähle mich via AOL DSL ins Internet ein. Seit ein paar Tagen öffnet sich während des Surfens ein Pop-Up Fenster, das mir Einwahlversuche über eine 0190er-Nummer anzeigt. Diesen Versuch unterbinde ich dann und lösche das dazugehörige Porgramm mit dem Namen "5-2-46-112.exe". Dieses Dialerprogramm wird jedoch wie von Zauberhand immer wieder neu installiert.
Meine Frage: Wie kommt ich dem "Installationsprogramm" des Dialers auf die Schliche?
Und kann der Dialer sich überhaupt via DSL einwählen und Schaden einrichten, wenn ich mich nur über DSL bei AOL einwähle??


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2002)

*Re: Einwahl per AOL DSL: Schaden durch Dialer dennoch möglic*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann der Dialer sich überhaupt via DSL einwählen und Schaden einrichten, wenn ich mich nur über DSL bei AOL einwähle?



Nein. Wenn Du zusätzlich zum DSL-Anschluss aber noch Modem/ISDN angeschlossen hast, kann dies durchaus zur Einwahl missbraucht werden.


----------



## Anonymous (22 März 2002)

*Re: Einwahl per AOL DSL: Schaden durch Dialer dennoch möglic*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DANKE. Und wie schaffe ich es am besten, dass ich dieses nervige Pop-up vom Dialer wieder loswerde? In der Registry habe ich bereits alle Einträge entfernt, die mir vom Namen her suspekt vorkamen bzw. mit denen ich partout nichts anfangen konnte.
Dennoch wird der Dialer mit dem Namen "5-2-46-112.exe" immer wieder neu generiert, sobald er von mir gelöscht wurde.


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2002)

Hast du das Programm  "5-2-46-112.exe" wirklich gelöscht. Hast du über den Punkt "Start-Suchen-Dateien/Ordner" deine Festplatte auf "5-2-46-112.exe" untersucht?


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du das Programm  "5-2-46-112.exe" wirklich gelöscht. Hast du über den Punkt "Start-Suchen-Dateien/Ordner" deine Festplatte auf "5-2-46-112.exe" untersucht?



Ja, habe es mehrfach gelöscht. Auch über den Registry-Cleaner.
Es muss also noch ein dazugehöriges Programm geben, welches "5-2-46-112.exe" immer wieder neu aufleben lässt.


----------



## Freeman76 (25 März 2002)

Hi,

kommt das Installfenster nur bei bestimmten Seiten? Oder nach Zeitablauf? Oder beim Starten des Browsers?


----------



## Anonymous (25 März 2002)

Freeman76 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> kommt das Installfenster nur bei bestimmten Seiten? Oder nach Zeitablauf? Oder beim Starten des Browsers?



Irgendwann – ob nach 15 Minuten oder nach 2 Stunden - öffnet sich während des Surfens ein Pop-Up mit leicht bekleideten Mädels. Dazu ein Banner mit dem Hinweis "DSL-Nutzer hier klicken". Schließe ich das Pop-Up, passiert zumindest oberflächlich betrachtet nichts. Schließe ich das Fenster nicht, öffnet sich ein weiteres Fenster und versucht, sich über eine 0190er-Nummer einzuwählen. Dabei wird dann in einigen Fällen auch mal meine DSL-Verbindung gekappt.
Schaue ich dann via REGISTRY CLEANER in meine Registry, sehe ich es wieder: das besagte Einwahl-Programm. Schwupp lösche ich es dort wieder, um es nach Minuten oder Stunden wieder auf dem Bildschirm zu haben. Sehr lästig.


----------



## Anonymous (26 März 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Freeman76 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hatte mir den gleichen Dialer gefangen, aber problemlos wieder gelöscht. Außer der EXE-Datei konnte ich nichts finden. Du schreibst, daß es während des surfens auftritt. Achte mal darauf, ob du während der Sitzungen wenn das Pop-Up Fenster auftaucht, nicht immer die gleiche Seite aufrufst. Und dir den Dialer neu einfängst. 

Und lösche deine Temporären Internetdateien. Je nach Einstellung des Punktes "Neuere Versionen der gespeicherten suchen" , werden neuere Versionen von gespeicherten Seiten gesucht, nicht das von da was quer schießt.


----------



## Freeman76 (26 März 2002)

Hi,

also, wenn die Seite sich irgendwann beim Surfen öffnet, befindest Du dich gewiss auf einer Seite, welches dieses PopUp Fenster generiert. 

Was in Deiner Beschreibung sehr seltsam anmutet ist, dass die DSL-Verbindung getrennt wird und automatisch eine Einwahl erfolgen soll.

Also, schon mal alles auf Viren gecheckt (mit einem aktuellen Scanner)? Evtl. auch einen Trojanerscanner installieren und damit einen Prüflauf durchführen (z.B. mit ANTS unter http://www.ants-online.de).


----------



## wubola (26 März 2002)

*Re: Einwahl per AOL DSL: Schaden durch Dialer dennoch möglic*

hallo,

ich habe dieses programm auch und werde diese nervigen pop ups auch nicht mehr los hast du schon eine lösung gefunden ??

bin über hansenet dsl online !!!
habe zumindest keine 0190 kosten, aber ständige pop ups..!!!!
was muss ich in meiner regedit löschen ?
hast du herausgefunden, wie das programm heisst, dass den automatischen seitenaufruf veranlasst ?
freue mich über antwort !!!

verflixter mist !!!!! grüsse wubola




			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe da mal eine kurze Frage.
> Ich wähle mich via AOL DSL ins Internet ein. Seit ein paar Tagen öffnet sich während des Surfens ein Pop-Up Fenster, das mir Einwahlversuche über eine 0190er-Nummer anzeigt. Diesen Versuch unterbinde ich dann und lösche das dazugehörige Porgramm mit dem Namen "5-2-46-112.exe". Dieses Dialerprogramm wird jedoch wie von Zauberhand immer wieder neu installiert.
> Meine Frage: Wie kommt ich dem "Installationsprogramm" des Dialers auf die Schliche?
> Und kann der Dialer sich überhaupt via DSL einwählen und Schaden einrichten, wenn ich mich nur über DSL bei AOL einwähle?


----------



## sascha (26 März 2002)

hallo,

versucht mal folgendes:

1. überprüft eure pc, ob ihr irgendwo die datei winsvc32.exe findet. die gehört nämlich - auch wenn es so klingt - nicht zu windows, sondern wird häufig von webdialern installiert und ist für diese unregelmäßig aufkommenden pop-ups zuständig. wenn ihr sie gefunden habt, löscht die datei aus der registry.

2. schaut nochmal genau nach: diese webdialer verbergen sich nämlich unter anderem auch im ordner "autostart" sowie auf dem laufwerk c und im ordner  c\windows\system . löschen, sofern vorhanden. dann sollte das problem gelöst sein. wenns nicht klappt, postet hier nochmal rein. es gibt nämlich noch einen weiteren - etwas umständlicheren - weg.

cu,

sascha

www.dialerschutz.de


----------



## Anonymous (27 März 2002)

*Re: Einwahl per AOL DSL: Schaden durch Dialer dennoch möglic*



			
				wubola schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> ich habe dieses programm auch und werde diese nervigen pop ups auch nicht mehr los hast du schon eine lösung gefunden ??
> 
> ...




ALSO, ICH HABE FOLGENDES GETAN:
Der Übeltäter heißt vermutlich "Openme.exe". Zumindest habe ich dieses mir unbekannte Programm vor 2 Tagen gelöscht. Mein Rechner läuft seitdem weiterhin fehlerfrei, jedoch ohne die lästigen Dialer-Popups. 
Der Befehl "openme.exe" ist auch irgendwo in der Registry versteckt.

Am besten, Du schaust mal unter Start/Eingabeaufforderung nach und gibst dort "sysedit" ein. Dann öffnen sich ein paar Fenster mit diversen Eintragungen Deines Systems. In einem der Fenster wirst du den Befehl "openme.exe" finden. Den Befehl einfach löschen und dann speichern. Aber auch wirklich NUR den einen Befehl löschen. Keinesfalls die ganze Zeile!!!
Ich denke, dann müsste das Problem mti dem Dialer behoben sein.

Eines noch: Da ich die Datei "openme.exe" nicht kenne, kann ich jedoch nicht beschwören, dass sie schuld war an dem Dialer-Ärger auf meinem Rechner. Da der Dialer dank Löschung der Datei jedoch verschwunden ist, nehme ich es mal stark an. Vielleicht kennt Heiko die Datei "openme.exe" ja und kann mehr darüber erzählen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2002)

*Re: Einwahl per AOL DSL: Schaden durch Dialer dennoch möglic*

Hallo!!!
Hatte den Dialer auch.
du must in der registry mit "regedit" nach 5-2-46-112.exe suchen und den Eintrag entfernen (aber Registry komplett durchsuchen)
Außerden noch den Eintrag "Webdialer" suchen und entfernen.
Alle Icons auf dem Desktop entfernen und 5-2-46-112.exe im Windows verzeichnis.
Mit MSCONFIG.exe (unter Autostart) sieht man auch ob sich der Dialer installiert hat und kann ihn dort deaktivieren.
Wenn dort ein Eintrag ist müsste er auch in der Registry zu sehen sein.

Viel Erfolg

Gruss frickmasta  :evil:


----------



## wubola (1 April 2002)

hallo leute danke für die hilfe unter rgedit hatte ich alle von euch genannten ....prg...hatte sogar nen mit show benanntes...openme...winscv32 etc...hoffe das problem ist jetzt beseitigt

webdialer....die gesamte palette....ich fass es nicht

grüsse


wubola


----------

